# طبيب ألماني يحذر من التشخيص المتأخر لأمراض الغدد اللمفاوية



## $CinDrellA $ (5 أكتوبر 2009)

04.10.2009 

طبيب ألماني يحذر من التشخيص المتأخر لأمراض الغدد اللمفاوية​




Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift: طبيب ألماني عن الغدد اللمفاوية: نواجه مرضا يزداد انتشارا رغم أننا غير مستعدين له بالشكل الكافي​
حذر كبير أطباء مركز "نورد فيست" الألماني لأمراض الأوعية الدموية من مخاطر وتداعيات التشخيص المتأخر لأمراض الغدد اللمفاوية، مؤكدا على ضرورة إطلاق برامج عاجلة لتوعية الناس بهذه الأمراض وكيفية التعاطي معها.​
أكد طبيب ألماني أن تشخيص أمراض الغدد اللمفاوية غالبا ما يحدث بعد فوات الأوان. وفي تصريح لوكالة الأنباء الألمانية قال الدكتور جيرد لولاي، كبير أطباء مركز "نورد فيست" لأمراض الأوعية الدموية والغدد اللمفاوية، إن أكثر من مليون ونصف مليون شخص في ألمانيا يعانون من أمراض هذه الغدد.

كما شدد لولاي على أن أكثر من مليون من هؤلاء المرضى يحتاجون للعلاج الفوري وقال إن تأخر تشخيص هذه الأمراض له عدة أسباب "منها أن المصابين يذهبون بشكل متأخر إلى الطبيب الذي غالبا ما يشخص المرض بشكل غير كاف أو يعالجه بشكل خاطئ". ورأى الطبيب الألماني أن هناك ضرورة ملحة لتوعية الناس بشأن هذه الأمراض. يشار إلى أن لولاي يرأس أول مستشفى ألماني من نوعه للعلاج الطارئ لأمراض الغدد اللمفاوية بمدينة أوختروب بولاية شمال الراين فيستفاليا على الحدود مع هولندا.​
إشكاليات التشخيص​




Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:​
أكثر من مليون ونصف مليون شخص في ألمانيا يعانون من أمراض الغدد اللمفاوية وأشار لولاي إلى أن المصابين بأمراض الغدد اللمفاوية يعانون من تورم الأطراف وأنهم غالبا ما يصابون بجروح مزمنة أو احمرار البشرة بشكل واضح في بعض مواضع الجسم وذلك بسبب قصور في وظائف الجهاز اللمفاوي لدى المريض. كما أشار هذا الطبيب إلى أن مخاطر الإصابة بهذه الأمراض تزداد عقب الإصابات السرطانية وقال إن جسم المصابين لا يستطيع ضخ سائل اللمفاوي الذي تفرزه الغدد اللمفاوية في أجزاء الجسم المختلفة، ما يجعلها تتجمع في الذراعين والساقين أو حتى في منطقة البطن. 

وأوضح الطبيب الألماني أن هذا السائل مهم لعملية تبادل المواد الغذائية الخاص بأنسجة الجسم ويمثل نوعا من الحماية له. وقال لولاي إن تشخيص الأمراض اللمفاوية غير صعب ولكن المشكلة هي أن الأطباء لم يتعاملوا مع هذه القضية بالشكل المطلوب إلا مؤخرا، مضيفا:"الاهتمام بهذه المسألة في الجامعات قليل للغاية لذا فإن الأبحاث التي تناولتها غير كافية". 

وحسب لولاي فإن هناك في الوقت الحالي عددا من المراكز لعلاج أمراض الغدد اللمفاوية تحت الإنشاء في ألمانيا، مؤكدا أن 10 في المائة من الإصابات وراثية. وأضاف أن التغير في أسلوب الحياة في الدول الصناعية يلعب دورا كبيرا في الإصابة بهذه الأمراض. وشبّه تعامل الجهات المسئولة معها بتعاملها من قبل مع مرض السكري الذي لم يؤخذ على محمل الجد لفترة طويلة. وحذر كبير أطباء مركز "نورد فيست" بالقول : "أننا نواجه مرضا يزداد انتشارا رغم أننا غير مستعدين له بالشكل الكافي".​
(هــــــ.ع/ د.ب.ا)​


----------



## جيلان (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*اكيد نشر اعراض المرض خطوة مهمة عشن تاخد الناس بالها وتتوجه لتشخيص المرض وبالتالى سرعة علاجه
شكرا حبيبتى للخير
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## kalimooo (6 أكتوبر 2009)

وأوضح الطبيب الألماني أن هذا السائل مهم لعملية تبادل المواد الغذائية الخاص بأنسجة الجسم ويمثل نوعا من الحماية له. وقال لولاي إن تشخيص الأمراض اللمفاوية غير صعب ولكن المشكلة هي أن الأطباء لم يتعاملوا مع هذه القضية بالشكل المطلوب إلا مؤخرا، مضيفا:"الاهتمام بهذه المسألة في الجامعات قليل للغاية لذا فإن الأبحاث التي تناولتها غير كافية".

بالفعل ما فيش اهتمام للمرض دة

الذي نعتقد بانه حاجة بسيطة

ولا ننبه له الا بعد فوات الاوان..

حتى الاطباء هاملينه
ههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا ساندرا  

الرب يسوع يباركك

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (6 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا ليكى على الموضوع المهم
انا عندى ابنى عندو 8 شهور وعندو الليمفيديما فى القدم اليمنى ودى ظهرت بعد شهر من الولاده
وبالنسبه للتشخيص البدرى احسن فى شىء واحد ان الحالة متوصلش للحد اللى مالوش علاج
وبالنسبه للعلاج هو علاج طبيعى وتدليك فى اماكن الغده فى الجسم والمكان المتورم والربط بعد التدليك
لكن هو مرض بيفضل مع الواحد طول عمره لان مالوش علاج نهائى او حتى جراحى 
وبيعتبر ثانى اخطر مرض تعجيزى للانسان بعد الجذام
وعلى فكره احسن مكان لعلاج الاوعية الليمفاوية فى مصر 
المركز الالمانى للاوعية الليمفاوية فى شارع وزارة الزراعه بالدقى
وربنا يمد ايده الحنونه بالشفاء للجميع


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 أكتوبر 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *اكيد نشر اعراض المرض خطوة مهمة عشن تاخد الناس بالها وتتوجه لتشخيص المرض وبالتالى سرعة علاجه
> شكرا حبيبتى للخير
> ربنا يباركك*




اكيد  خطوة كتير مهمة للتوعية
ميرسى لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك​


----------



## النهيسى (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا للموضوع الهام والمفيد العدرا معاكم​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 نوفمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> وأوضح الطبيب الألماني أن هذا السائل مهم لعملية تبادل المواد الغذائية الخاص بأنسجة الجسم ويمثل نوعا من الحماية له. وقال لولاي إن تشخيص الأمراض اللمفاوية غير صعب ولكن المشكلة هي أن الأطباء لم يتعاملوا مع هذه القضية بالشكل المطلوب إلا مؤخرا، مضيفا:"الاهتمام بهذه المسألة في الجامعات قليل للغاية لذا فإن الأبحاث التي تناولتها غير كافية".
> 
> بالفعل ما فيش اهتمام للمرض دة
> 
> ...




ما اروع مرورك الجميل كليمو
ميرسى كتييير ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## اني بل (19 نوفمبر 2009)

كثير من البرامج التي تقدم ان في التلفاز او الجرائد او النشرات الطبية فيها دائما" الحث على الصحة العامة من خلال الفحوص المتعددة لاعضاء للتاكد من السلامة العامة ...وانا من انصار الوقاية خير من قنطار علاج
ميرسي سندريلا


----------



## tasoni queena (19 نوفمبر 2009)

> أكثر من مليون ونصف مليون شخص في ألمانيا يعانون من أمراض الغدد اللمفاوية وأشار لولاي إلى أن المصابين بأمراض الغدد اللمفاوية يعانون من تورم الأطراف وأنهم غالبا ما يصابون بجروح مزمنة أو احمرار البشرة بشكل واضح في بعض مواضع الجسم وذلك بسبب قصور في وظائف الجهاز اللمفاوي لدى المريض. كما أشار هذا الطبيب إلى أن مخاطر الإصابة بهذه الأمراض تزداد عقب الإصابات السرطانية وقال إن جسم المصابين لا يستطيع ضخ سائل اللمفاوي الذي تفرزه الغدد اللمفاوية في أجزاء الجسم المختلفة، ما يجعلها تتجمع في الذراعين والساقين أو حتى في منطقة البطن.



يا ساتر يارب

شكرا سندريللا على المعلومات الحلوة دى

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 ديسمبر 2009)

samir_yd قال:


> شكرا ليكى على الموضوع المهم
> انا عندى ابنى عندو 8 شهور وعندو الليمفيديما فى القدم اليمنى ودى ظهرت بعد شهر من الولاده
> وبالنسبه للتشخيص البدرى احسن فى شىء واحد ان الحالة متوصلش للحد اللى مالوش علاج
> وبالنسبه للعلاج هو علاج طبيعى وتدليك فى اماكن الغده فى الجسم والمكان المتورم والربط بعد التدليك
> ...




انشالله ربنا يمد ايده بالشفاء
وشكرا للمعلومات
مييرسى لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا للموضوع الهام والمفيد العدرا معاكم​




ميرسى كتييير لمرورك الجميل استاذى
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 يناير 2010)

joyful song قال:


> كثير من البرامج التي تقدم ان في التلفاز او الجرائد او النشرات الطبية فيها دائما" الحث على الصحة العامة من خلال الفحوص المتعددة لاعضاء للتاكد من السلامة العامة ...وانا من انصار الوقاية خير من قنطار علاج
> ميرسي سندريلا




اكيد الوقاية احسن بكتير
ميرسى لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 يناير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا ساتر يارب
> 
> شكرا سندريللا على المعلومات الحلوة دى
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​




ميرسى لمرورك الجميل تاسونى
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك​


----------

